
Show HN: Simple HTML to WordPress Conversion Tool - hexadecimal
http://htmltowordpress.io
======
hexadecimal
[http://htmltowordpress.io](http://htmltowordpress.io) is a simple drag & drop
web app to convert any website into a wordpress theme in seconds.

Two main use cases it’s been developed for: 1)Convert current website into
wordpress without the hassle it entails (paying for the service or the time
sucking DIY option). Usually to get access to plugins, DIY maintenance and all
that good stuff.

2)Workflow tool for developers & designers. It’s been an internal dev tool at
a wordpress agency to save time in delivering projects. It’s just quicker and
simpler to develop a static website than integrate WP into the workflow from
the beginning.

P.S. Also a ton easier and cheaper to hire people with good front-end
dev/design skills than also requiring sufficient WP expertise.

So if you have a website that you’d like to convert into a wordpress theme -
Now it’s stupid simple to do it. Looking forward to some brutal feedback
(don’t worry about offending us, we’re grown up nerds heheh). Here’s the url
again: [http://htmltowordpress.io](http://htmltowordpress.io)

------
harzzn
The preview functionality is pretty mind blowing!

